# Excel 2007 Crashes all the time



## zefirl (May 28, 2008)

Hi There, 

I am new arround, so first of all Hi Everyone!

 I have a serious problem with Excel 2007 that runs under Vista Business: everytime i close the workbook I am in, Excel crashes down, windows tries to find solutions... of course no results! The same thing happens when I chose to open a new workbook while still working in an existing one. 

I have done all the available updates both for Vista and MS Office.

The other components of MS Office work quite OK. 

I use a Dell XPS M1330 - I think resources are quite enough. No Add-Ins for Excel. 

Many thanks guys!


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Here are some options to try....

*Running Microsoft Office Diagnostics from within Excel *
Click the Microsoft Office button
Click on the Excel Options button to bring up the Excel Options dialog box
Click on the Resources button in the left hand pane 
Click on the Diagnose button in the right hand pane 
Click Continue 
Click Run Diagnostics

You may also want to try to disable the "Bluetooth COM add-in for Excel". This is done via the "Add-ins" section of the "Excel Options".


----------



## zefirl (May 28, 2008)

Thanks mate,

I forgot to mention in my first message that I ran the Diosgnosis tool a hundred times and also sent the reports to MS. No solution found. 

I have tried to disable the Bluetooth add-in but seems to be inpossible from Excel. It says that this is impossible (in more words). If you know how to turn off this add-in please let me know it. 

Thanks again!


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

Click the Microsoft Office Button , click Excel Options, and then click Add-Ins. 
In the Add-ins box, identify the add-in that you want to enable or disable and note the Add-in type located in the Type column. 
Select the Add-in type in the Manage box and then click Go. 
Select or clear the check box for the Add-in that you want enable or disable and then click OK.


----------



## zefirl (May 28, 2008)

I have tried it and here is the mesage I get: The connected state of Office Add-Ins registred in HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE cannot be changed. Seems to me that I have to do some work in the registries. The Bluetooth add-in uses a dynamic library named btsendto_office.dll - maybe this helps. Thanks again!


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

I will try to do some more research to find you an answer. Hang in there.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Close all instances of Excel, open but hold the Ctrl key when you do. When asked to open in Safe Mode select Yes. Test by opening a workbook, closing, then close Excel. Does this same behavior happen?


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

The Office installation may need to be repaired.


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Yes, good point GF.

I would also disable all of your anti-virus programs and ensure all other applications are closed out when you are doing your testing.

The whole add-in thing is troubling though.. not sure how there can be no add-ins, then there is a bluetooth one.. ??


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

You may or may not have already done the following...


```
start 
right click on Computer & properties 
Tasks - left click on Device manager 
Windows needs your permission to continued & click continued 
right click on Bluetooth Radios & click disable 
Windows needs your permission to continued & click continued 
restart & open your computer safe mode 

start 
all programs 
microsoft office 
run microsoft office excel 2007 
click top of the left corner & click excel options 
click add-ins 
manage: com add-ins & click go 
select bluetooth.. & remove 
click ok. 
click top of the left corner & click excel options 
click add-ins 
manage: excel add-ins & click go 
click automation 
search & select: CBtExcelSink Class & click ok & click ok. 
(now inactive application add-ins) 
restart your computer.
```
May need administrative rights to perform the above steps.


----------



## computerman29642 (Dec 4, 2007)

You can always go into the registry to make the change manually...DO THIS AT YOUR OWN RISK!!!!

Here are the steps....

1. Close Outlook
2. Start -> Run -> Regedit.exe
3. HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Office\Excel\Addins
4. Change value loadbehavior from 3 to 0
5. Re-open Outlook

Does the problem still exist?


----------

